# عرض بوربوينت عن دورة حياة المشروع



## أيمن إسماعيل (1 فبراير 2008)

*كتاب عن إدارة الموقع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا كتاب اسمه (إدارة الموقع)
إن شاء الله يكون في فائدة للجميع
ولكم مني أجمل تحية :56:

يامشرف العنوان كتبته غلط وعدلته بس ما أتغير لييييييييييييييييييش؟
صار عنوان المشاركة شي ومحتواها شي تاني !!!:18:


----------



## eng_houssam (1 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي أيمن
بارك الله فيك ومافي مشكلة بخصوص العنوان والمحتوى


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (2 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled_omar (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أيمن إسماعيل (2 فبراير 2008)

شكرا أخواني على تعليقاتكم


----------



## seeker (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## seeker (2 فبراير 2008)

مشككوووووووووووور


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخى


----------



## abu nouran (3 فبراير 2008)

ThanX You Friend


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## محب الشرقية (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sami zaido (24 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## sami zaido (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك لكن كيف احمل الملف


----------



## sami zaido (24 أكتوبر 2009)

:13: شكرا جزيلا مع الحرص على بيان اهمية ادارة المشاريع دوما


----------



## جهادمختار (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## gensamir50 (9 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## masameeso (22 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (25 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير عما قدمت


----------

